# Install a Tachometer and Oil Gauge GT5000



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw on the TRACTOR FORUM somewhere about on how " TO INSTALL A TACHOMETER and OIL PRESSURE meter" on the GT-5000hmmmmm 
I have the AMMETER and the 2" chrome ring HOUR METER in the dash now. I would like to add the "OIL PRESSURE meter and the TACHOMETER ( sorta like Topdj has). I have done a lot of mod's on larger tractors and cars etc but have not done too much on the dash on the garden tractors.   
I also know the dash set up is different then some of the other tractors but I have already did some mod on the back of the dash to get the Hour Meter to fit nice.:tractorsm :tractorsm 
I know where to hook up the oil line but would just like to get any feed back from anyone that has done or will be doing this to the tractor they own.I have the :::::::::
25 hp KOHLER ENGINE
GT-5000 5 speed trans.
Anyone know of a good place to get the above " METERS " please send number or e-mail and any pictures you might have.
THANKS SAM SAMSRAM
:friends: :beer: :friends:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I would think install is pretty well straight forward on hooking up a oil pressure gauge and sending unit. The biggest problems I usually found were finding a good decent location to mount the various gauges so you still had sufficient room behind the panel and still have regidity on the panel when it was cut.

The ports for the sending unit should already be on the engine, and plugged, so its a simple matter to unplug em and screw in the sending unit. I assume its an electricical type sending unit and not the capillary tube type which usually turn out to be a headache later on.


----------

